# Unattentive feral mom (I'M GOING NUTS)



## kittykattiva (May 25, 2009)

Hello all.
I've lost my cat recently to birth complications (thanks to all who helped me deal with raising her orphans).
Four days ago, a pregnant feral showed up at my door and I KID YOU NOT, after 10 minutes of noticing her and petting her she was delivering in a mini-barn my husband built in our backyard!!! 8O 
She gave birth to 8 kittens but 3 died overnight, I have found out the last couple of days why: she leaves them alone and hardly ever feeds them. I took her to the vet (which is quite expensive here) to have checked for mastitis but she's okay (the vet however prescribed an antibacterial because her stool was too soft and she is considering de-worming her).
It makes me desperate though that she just WON'T cuddle with them and she feeds them (and eats something herself) only when I'm around to force her to do so.
I work and I can only go through this stressful proccess twice a day but my neighbour tells me they keep crying for her and she won't come. 
Shelters do not exist where I live, a small town in South America, they don't even have a proper kindergarden for children so you go figure...
Please please help me if you've had a similar experience and what did you do to make the cat pay attention and care to her kittens.
I can't handfeed 5 kittens all over again, I have dengue this time around and shouldn't really be near any animals at all but I am willing to stick around the cat as long as I can if you give me any tips on how to make her realise she HAS to feed her babies. They cry so much and I am afraid they will die  
Help please


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Short of you hand-rearing them and spaying her so this cannot happen again, I would try to contain her WITH her kittens so she could not escape. A room or a large wire dog kennel...
I remember when you were asking about the first litter. I hope you're able to get her maternal instincts to kick in, but I think the only way to do that is with forced contact.
Best of luck,
heidi


----------



## kittykattiva (May 25, 2009)

She is already in a small room with them and keeps climping up the window, sits there and leaves them below on the floor to cry   
I had never seen such a case with a catmom, ever.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh boy. I'm so sorry. The only things I can think of, is she may be a first-time mom... she may be stressed about being confined... she may be in season?... and possibly she instinctively knows there is something 'wrong' with her litter and is purposely abandoning them.
I just don't know. 

I think I would drive myself crazy trying to help animals in countries that do not value animals as pets.
I just read up on Dengue Fever. Wow. I hope you feel better, soon. 
Hugs and purrs for you, atback


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I would resolve myself to hand raising these kittens and take this momma kitty to get spayed right now. 

A lot of times cats ignore their kitten if they know something is wrong with them. Was this cat tested for FeLV/ FIV. They can pass that along to their kittens. 

If she is neglecting them while you have them sequestered. I dont think there is much hope. Does she look like she has milk? Maybe she has nothing to give? Are you giving her lots of quality food and liquids? That helps too.

Sorry to hear she is such a neglectful mom. It has to be heart breaking to watch.


----------

